# Wieviele Adern für DSL?



## cater (30. Mai 2003)

Hiho,

wieviele Adern in einem Kabel brauch ich für einen DSL-Zugang von meinem PC bis zur Telefonanlage? Bei uns ist mein PC nämlich im 3 Stockwerk und der Telefonanschluss im Keller, also müsst ich erstmal wissen, ob überhaupt genug Kabel verlegt ist.

Danke
Carlo


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. Mai 2003)

für DSL brauchst Du 4 Adern.

die Belegung im RJ45-Stecker des Kabels ist aber nicht die gleiche wie bei normalem Ethernet:

Ethernet: 1-2 und 3-6
DSL: 4-5 und 3-6 (oder war's doch 1-2 und 4-5 ??? )  


Dunsti


----------

